# Comparing 3x3x3s with a tournament



## MadaraMangekyou (May 8, 2014)

well, the idea is simple I have 8 good cubes and i want to know what cube is better, the question is how to compare them, i found the answer
a self tournament is a tournament with n rounds ,each round with one different scramble, where n is the numbers of cubes participating, for the thing be fair, there is a changing in the order of start, well , lets say that i have the dayan zhanchi in the first position, in 8 rounds, it will be from the position number one, to the number eight; the initial order is random... 

here is what i did:
1st round
f/s dayan zanchi chilong sulong cyclone shengshou aurora weilong guhong v2
2nd round
dayan zanchi chilong sulong cyclone shengshou aurora weilong guhong v2 f/s 
3rd round
chilong sulong cyclone shengshou aurora weilong guhong v2 f/s dayan zanchi
4th round
sulong cyclone shengshou aurora weilong guhong v2 f/s dayan zanchi chilong
5th round
cyclone shengshou aurora weilong guhong v2 f/s dayan zanchi chilong sulong 
6th round
shengshou aurora weilong guhong v2 f/s dayan zanchi chilong sulong cyclone 
7th round
weilong guhong v2 f/s dayan zanchi chilong sulong cyclone shengshou aurora 
8th round
guhong v2 f/s dayan zanchi chilong sulong cyclone shengshou aurora weilong

times
f/s 31.70 b22.10 24.77 31.86 33.39 w46.41 34.81 44.90 33.57 avg

dayan zanchi 37.89 b22.97 35.33 32.03 28.78 31.70 27.28 w45.97 32.16 avg

chilong 31.75 b22.67 27.19 31.64 27.14 27.06 22.69 w32.56 27.91 avg

sulong 30.05 b22.48 27.72 28.05 27.96 w32.33 24.61 31.10 28.24 avg

cyclone 31.12 b24.65 29.70 w41.84 29.00 31.65 26.01 32.10 29.93 avg

shengshou aurora w48.02 b23.72 29.77 35.41 28.23 33.75 32.84 30.38 31.73 avg

weilong 27.73 b24.46 32.01 33.25 29.95 38.21 w50.02 28.78 31.65 avg

guhong v2 28.22 b22.57 27.79 34.83 27.89 26.35 w43.53 28.06 28.85 avg
AVG:
gold: chilong
silver: sulong
bronze: guhong v2
Single:
gold: f/s
silver :sulong
bronze: chilong

scrambles:

1st round B2 D U2 F' U2 L2 R2 F R2 U' B U2 R2 B2 F L2 F' D B2 U2 L R2 D2 U B F2 D' L2 R U 
2nd round U2 R' D2 U' L R2 B F2 D' U2 B2 L' D L2 F' R D U2 L' U R2 B F U' B' L2 B F' L R' 
3rd round B R D B2 F U L' D2 L' R F2 L' D U2 B' L' D U F' D' U F' U2 R' U' B D2 L' R2 F 
4th round L' R D' U' F' L2 R' D L' B2 F' D' L D2 U' L2 B2 F D U2 R D' F' R D2 L2 U' L R' D' 
5th round L2 D2 B F L' U2 B' U B F' L B F' L2 U B' R D2 F' D R' B2 U L' U2 B2 U B' F' U' 
6th round D' U B' U' F L2 R' F2 D2 U R2 D L2 D' U2 L R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 U B' F2 D B' R2 
7th round L2 U2 B F' D B R2 B F' L' R' F D L B D2 U' R' U B' U F L2 R B' F R F' D U' 
8th round D' R U L' U2 L2 R' B2 L D' L' F U' F L R' U2 B' F2 R2 B' U2 B2 U B2 F2 R' F R' B	

notes: f/s means fangshi shuan ren, cyclone is a cyclone boys in black version ; i solve it starting with the red cross, so probably some times which with red cross are fast, with white cross are slow


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 8, 2014)

Interesting idea. I have too many 3x3x3s now. Once the Aolong gets to my house(assuming schools done by then) I am going to try this with all of them. 
Only thing I would change is that I would do the 8 rounds a few more times on different days to see if the time stay consistent on the cubes.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 8, 2014)

I haven't think about to repeat the experiment... Is a good way to prove this method ... Cause if the results are the same or almost the same... This is correct... Else.... Probably requires changes..


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 8, 2014)

Which one is your main/former mains?


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 9, 2014)

i used to speedcube with: dayan guhong v1, dayan zhanchi, dayan guhong v2, a weilong and a chilong (all in black) in that order... now with the result... i am more interested in sulong and chilong


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Sep 10, 2014)

Soon I'll post the results of a self tournament with 17 cubes... 289 solves... Yeah it sound crazy... But here I go


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Sep 16, 2014)

*the self tournament II*



MadaraMangekyou said:


> Soon I'll post the results of a self tournament with 17 cubes... 289 solves... Yeah it sound crazy... But here I go


this are the new results of a self tournament of 17 cubes, all the solves starting in the red face... 
round 1 L' B D' B2 R' D2 U L' R2 D F U' L R U' F L R' U2 B' L2 R F2 D U' R D2 U2 B F2
1 weilong v2 27.60
2 cyclone boys 25.38
3 aolong 24.99
4 maru cx3 27.72
5 yj yulong 25.52
6 dayan zanchi 26.58
7 moyu dianma 30.95
8 f/s 1 28.96
9 moyu chilong 24.92
10 dayan guhong v1 26.87
11 moyu liying 25.33
12 f/s 2 23.10	
13 shengshou aurora 25.96
14 moyu huanying 26.24
15 dayan guhong v2 25.25
16 yj sulong 24.06
17 weilong v1 32.50

round 2 R D2 R F D2 U2 B2 F U2 B2 F U2 L2 B' F' R' D2 U' F' D2 B L' R F' D2 B L' R F' D2 U B L' U F2
1 weilong v1 36.85
2 weilong v2 27.95
3 cyclone boys 28.85
4 aolong 28.05
5 maru cx3 29.36
6 yj yulong 29.18
7 dayan zanchi 25.20
8 moyu dianma 29.18
9 f/s 1 23.66
10 moyu chilong 27.03
11 dayan guhong v1 24.65
12 moyu liying 21.81
13 f/s 2 23.32
14 shengshou aurora 24.91
15 moyu huanying 22.61
16 dayan guhong v2 22.39
17 yj sulong 26.30

round 3 B2 F' L' R' U' B' L2 D2 F' D' B2 F' R2 D F2 R D2 U' F' U B L F2 D2 B U' B2 L2 F L F' U2
1 yj sulong 30.97
2 weilong v1 29.16
3 weilong v2 33.10
4 cyclone boys 47.32
5 aolong 39.31
6 maru cx3 29.81
7 yj yulong 29.72
8 dayan zanchi 27.49
9 moyu dianma 27.42
10 f/s 1 42.48 (corner twist and edge dismantled)
11 moyu chilong 29.53
12 dayan guhong v1 25.94
13 moyu liying 28.34
14 f/s 2 31.15 (edge dismantled)
15 shengshou aurora 26.87
16 moyu huanying 26.96
17 dayan guhong v2 26.17


round 4 L R B2 L2 D' U L2 D2 F' D' B2 F L2 D2 U2 F L' R D U L F' D' U' B' F2 R' B' D B'
1 dayan guhong v2 33.10
2 yj sulong 29.27
3 weilong v1 34.45
4 weilong v2 26.89
5 cyclone boys 29.19
6 aolong 30.53
7 maru cx3 25.43
8 yj yulong 23.79
9 dayan zanchi 35.44
10 moyu dianma 30.02
11 f/s 1 23.25
12 moyu chilong 22.89
13 dayan guhong v1 23.91
14 moyu liying 23.48
15 f/s 2 24.11
16 shengshou aurora 24.90
17 moyu huanying 25.94

round 5 B D2 U2 B2 F D2 R' B L U L D L2 R' D' L' R' B' F' L D2 F R' U2 L R2 D U' F' D
1 moyu huanying 31.62
2 dayan guhong v2 37.08
3 yj sulong 24.69
4 weilong v1 24.88
5 weilong v2 23.92
6 cyclone boys 27.98
7 aolong 28.48 (corner twist)
8 maru cx3 25.59
9 yj yulong 33.48
10 dayan zanchi 30.49
11 moyu dianma 23.26
12 f/s 1 24.29
13 moyu chilong 24.33
14 dayan guhong v1 23.12
15 moyu liying 28.65
16 f/s 2 32.98
17 shengshou aurora 30.95

round 6 D U2 B2 L2 B F2 D' U L2 R' U' F' U R' F L' R2 U L2 D2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R U2
1 shengshou aurora 27.80
2 moyu huanying 28.15
3 dayan guhong v2 27.17
4 yj sulong 28.20
5 weilong v1 25.77
6 weilong v2 24.37
7 cyclone boys 24.06
8 aolong 24.74
9 maru cx3 24.45
10 yj yulong 25.27
11 dayan zanchi 31.56 (the cube fall from my hands twice)
12 moyu dianma 23.75
13 f/s 1 26.09
14 moyu chilong 22.16
15 dayan guhong v1 23.24
16 moyu liying 24.04
17 f/s 2 30.62 (edge dismantled)

round 7 D U' L' R2 U F2 R2 B' F2 L2 D U' L' R2 U2 B L2 B F U B D2 U' B2 D2 R F L R B'
1 f/s 2 26.91
2 shengshou aurora 29.86
3 moyu huanying 26.51
4 dayan guhong v2 26.28
5 yj sulong 24.40
6 weilong v1 24.82
7 weilong v2 25.20
8 cyclone boys 24.51
9 aolong 26.98
10 maru cx3 25.55
11 yj yulong 27.96
12 dayan zanchi 25.12
13 moyu dianma 24.81
14 f/s 1 23.46
15 moyu chilong 22.66 
16 dayan guhong v1 22.78
17 moyu liying 24.92

round 8 F' U L2 F2 L R2 D' L2 U2 F' D2 L' D' U' F R' B U2 L2 R B' R' U' L2 D U' F2 D2 R B2
1 moyu liying 24.79
2 f/s 2 28.13
3 shengshou aurora 28.00
4 moyu huanying 20.68
5 dayan guhong v2 20.88
6 yj sulong 38.14 (corner twist and the cube fall from my hands)
7 weilong v1 20.33
8 weilong v2 20.20
9 cyclone boys 25.69
10 aolong 20.71
11 maru cx3 21.16
12 yj yulong 45.07 (several accidents)
13 dayan zanchi 20.09
14 moyu dianma 26.69
15 f/s 1 22.59
16 moyu chilong 29.49
17 dayan guhong v1 20.79

round 9 U2 L R2 F' R U R' F D2 B2 F' U' L' R' D2 U B F' R' B' L' R F D2 U2 L' R B F' L2
1 dayan guhong v1 26.05
2 moyu liying 31.84
3 f/s 2 36.73
4 shengshou aurora 33.95
5 moyu huanying 26.23
6 dayan guhong v2 31.80
7 yj sulong 28.32
8 weilong v1 31.77
9 weilong v2 35.30
10 cyclone boys 34.88
11 aolong 27.99
12 maru cx3 34.89
13 yj yulong 28.83
14 dayan zanchi 25.17
15 moyu dianma 25.22
16 f/s 1 24.84
17 moyu chilong 22.71

round 10 B2 F D2 B F' L' B' R' U B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F R2 B F2 D' U' L R2 D U' B' L2 B2 F U
1 moyu chilong 33.64
2 dayan guhong v1 55.01 (several accidents)
3 moyu liying 27.44
4 f/s 2 36.10
5 shengshou aurora 39.31
6 moyu huanying 25.50
7 dayan guhong v2 34.77
8 yj sulong 34.03
9 weilong v1 31.20
10 weilong v2 36.80
11 cyclone boys 41.78
12 aolong 36.49
13 maru cx3 39.53
14 yj yulong 33.29
15 dayan zanchi 33.46
16 moyu dianma 28.43
17 f/s 1 28.37

round 11 F U' L2 R D L' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L U' F L' R' F' R B' D2 U' B D' F' L2 R B L2 R2 B
1 f/s 1 28.57
2 moyu chilong 29.09
3 dayan guhong v1 28.47
4 moyu liying 26.35
5 f/s 2 41.55 (edge dismantled)
6 shengshou aurora 28.66
7 moyu huanying 36.66
8 dayan guhong v2 30.16
9 yj sulong 27.74
10 weilong v1 31.97
11 weilong v2 25.53
12 cyclone boys 26.06
13 aolong 23.79
14 maru cx3 25.06
15 yj yulong 29.81
16 dayan zanchi 25.65
17 moyu dianma 32.84

round 12 F' L' R' D B2 L R' U L2 U2 F' R' B' R D2 U' L2 R' D U B' F' L' R' D L2 D' U2 R2 D
1 moyu dianma 29.73
2 f/s 1 32.34
3 moyu chilong 32.43
4 dayan guhong v1 31.22
5 moyu liying 34.74
6 f/s 2 29.87
7 shengshou aurora 29.13
8 moyu huanying 29.10
9 dayan guhong v2 23.75
10 yj sulong 27.13
11 weilong v1 30.53
12 weilong v2 27.36
13 cyclone boys 23.52
14 aolong 25.42
15 maru cx3 23.92
16 yj yulong 23.70
17 dayan zanchi 27.60

round 13 L' R2 D' B R U2 B' F R2 B' F D B2 F2 D' L2 R D' L' R' F U' F' L R2 D L' D' U2 R
1 dayan zanchi 28.40
2 moyu dianma 31.63
3 f/s 1 26.82
4 moyu chilong 29.87
5 dayan guhong v1 27.98
6 moyu liying 26.89
7 f/s 2 27.07
8 shengshou aurora 28.37
9 moyu huanying 27.33
10 dayan guhong v2 25.17
11 yj sulong 29.85
12 weilong v1 24.55
13 weilong v2 27.89
14 cyclone boys 39.07 (several accidents)
15 aolong 32.96
16 maru cx3 26.27
17 yj yulong 35.68

round 14 L' B' U2 L2 R' B F' U B' F2 L2 F U2 B F' U' L' F D' L R' B2 U B F' U2 F R2 D' F'
1 yj yulong 30.53
2 dayan zanchi 31.10
3 moyu dianma 29.91
4 f/s 1 24.09
5 moyu chilong 24.92
6 dayan guhong v1 30.78
7 moyu liying 33.02
8 f/s 2 32.88
9 shengshou aurora 31.04
10 moyu huanying 31.97
11 dayan guhong v2 29.98
12 yj sulong 30.66
13 weilong v1 24.47
14 weilong v2 29.52
15 cyclone boys 24.40
16 aolong 25.37
17 maru cx3 22.92


round 15 L R2 U' L' R D U' R' B' D' U2 B' U2 F' D B F L' R' D' B F2 R' B' D2 U' L B2 F' L2
1 maru cx3 26.62
2 yj yulong 28.39
3 dayan zanchi 31.80
4 moyu dianma 29.62
5 f/s 1 27.50
6 moyu chilong 30.73
7 dayan guhong v1 29.63
8 moyu liying 28.61
9 f/s 2 28.29
10 shengshou aurora 28.59
11 moyu huanying 27.78
12 dayan guhong v2 25.32
13 yj sulong 30.58
14 weilong v1 32.05 (accident in PLL)
15 weilong v2 32.70 (accidents in F2L and PLL)
16 cyclone boys 27.37
17 aolong 30.18

round 16 D R' D U B L' D U B F D2 L' R F2 U L F' L' R2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 L B2 U' B F2 D
1 aolong 32.77
2 maru cx3 31.53
3 yj yulong 28.31
4 dayan zanchi 31.44
5 moyu dianma 31.18	
6 f/s 1 28.50 
7 moyu chilong 34.43
8 dayan guhong v1 35.65
9 moyu liying 28.58
10 f/s 2 31.30
11 shengshou aurora 30.01
12 moyu huanying 32.69
13 dayan guhong v2 29.80
14 yj sulong 29.97
15 weilong v1 32.57
16 weilong v2 28.78
17 cyclone boys 29.40

round 17 L D L' D' U' R' F' L R F' D2 L' D' U' L R F D' L2 D' U2 B' F R' U' L' R B2 F' L2
1 cyclone boys 27.19
2 aolong 29.45
3 maru cx3 28.61
4 yj yulong 26.37
5 dayan zanchi 23.91
6 moyu dianma 24.72
7 f/s 1 25.18
8 moyu chilong 27.12
9 dayan guhong v1 29.00
10 moyu liying 23.73
11 f/s 2 23.41
12 shengshou aurora 25.37
13 moyu huanying 30.05 (pop)
14 dayan guhong v2 24.04
15 yj sulong 23.26
16 weilong v1 21.98
17 weilong v2 24.15

results

1 weilong v2 27.60 27.95 33.10 26.89 23.92 24.37 25.20 (20.20) 35.30 (36.80) 25.53 27.36 27.89 29.52 32.70 28.78 24.15 avg: 28.01 best: 20.20
2 cyclone boys 25.38 28.85 (47.32) 29.19 27.98 24.06 24.51 25.69 34.88 41.78 26.06 (23.52) 39.07 24.40 27.37 29.40 27.19 avg: 29.05 best: 23.52
3 aolong 24.99 28.05 (39.31) 30.53 28.48 24.74 26.98 (20.71) 27.99 36.49 23.79 25.42 32.96 25.37 27.37 32.77 29.45 avg: 28.35 best: 20.71
4 maru cx3 27.72 29.36 29.81 25.43 25.59 24.45 25.55 (21.16) 34.89 (39.53) 25.06 23.92 26.27 22.92 26.62 31.53 28.61 avg: 27.18 best: 21.16
5 yj yulong 25.52 29.18 29.72 23.79 33.48 25.27 27.96 (45.07) 28.83 33.29 29.81 (23.70) 35.68 30.53 28.39 28.31 26.37 avg: 29.07 best: 23.70
6 dayan zanchi 26.58 25.20 27.49 (35.44) 30.49 31.56 25.12 (20.09) 25.17 33.46 25.17 27.60 28.40 31.10 31.80 31.44 23.91 avg: 28.29 best: 20.09
7 moyu dianma 30.95 29.18 27.42 30.02 (23.26) 23.75 24.81 26.69 25.22 28.43 (32.84) 29.73 31.63 29.91 29.62 31.18 24.72 avg: 28.21 best: 23.26
8 f/s 1 28.96 23.66 (42.48) 23.25 24.29 26.09 23.46 (22.59) 24.84 28.37 28.57 32.34 26.82 24.09 27.50 28.50 25.18 avg: 26.39 best: 22.59
9 moyu chilong 24.92 27.03 29.53 22.89 24.33 (22.16) 22.66 29.49 22.71 33.64 29.09 32.43 29.87 24.92 30.73 (34.43) 27.12 avg: 27.42 best: 22.16
10 dayan guhong v1 26.87 24.65 25.94 23.91 23.12 23.24 22.78 (20.79) 26.05 (55.01) 28.47 31.22 27.98 30.78 29.63 35.65 29.00 avg: 27.28 best: 20.79
11 moyu liying 25.33 (21.81) 28.34 23.48 28.65 24.04 24.92 24.79 31.84 27.44 26.35 (34.74) 26.89 33.02 28.61 28.58 23.73 avg: 27.06 best: 21.81
12 f/s 2 (23.10) 23.32 31.15 24.11 32.98 30.62 26.91 28.13 36.73 36.10 (41.55) 29.87 27.07 32.88 28.29 31.30 23.41 avg: 29.84 best: 23.10 
13 shengshou aurora 25.96 24.91 26.87 (24.90) 30.95 27.80 29.86 28.00 33.95 (39.31) 28.66 29.13 28.37 31.04 28.59 30.01 25.37 avg: 28.63 best: 24.90
14 moyu huanying 26.24 22.61 26.96 25.94 31.62 28.15 26.51 (20.68) 26.23 25.50 (36.66) 29.10 27.33 31.97 27.78 32.69 30.05 avg: 27.91 best: 20.68
15 dayan guhong v2 25.25 22.39 26.17 33.10 (37.08) 27.17 26.28 (20.88) 31.80 34.77 30.16 23.75 25.17 29.98 25.32 29.80 24.04 avg: 27.67 best: 20.88
16 yj sulong 24.06 26.30 30.97 29.27 24.69 28.20 24.40 (38.14) 28.32 34.03 27.74 27.13 29.85 30.66 30.58 29.97 (23.26) avg: 28.41 best: 23.26
17 weilong v1 32.50 (36.85) 29.16 34.45 24.88 25.77 24.82 (20.33) 31.77 31.20 31.97 30.53 24.55 24.47 32.05 32.57 21.98 avg: 28.84 best: 20.33
AVG
1(gold) f/s 1 (26.39)
2(silver) moyu liying (27.06)
3(bronze) maru cx3 (27.18)
4 cyclone boys (27.19)
5 dayan guhong v1 (27.28)
6 moyu chilong (27.42)
7 dayan guhong v2 (27.67)
8 moyu huanying (27.91)

SINGLE
1(gold) dayan zanchi (20.09)
2(silver) weilong v2 (20.20)
3(bronze) weilong v1 (20.33)
4 moyu huanying (20.68)
5 aolong (20.71)
6 dayan guhong v1 (20.79)
7 dayan guhong v2 (20.88)
8 maru cx3 (21.16)


----------

